# GOLDFISH FOR MY ELONG



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey everyone








I am considering feeding goldfish feeders to my 6in elong,
What r the most common problems that I may run into with BAD FEEDERS?
Would it be an easy fix with meds or could it be fatal?
Any replies r much apreciated, Heres a pic.









View attachment 159477


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Besides having very little nutritional value, they also carry a considerable amount of worms and other bacteria like ich. Stay with frozen foods, fish fillets, shrimp etc.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice fish. Give him nice foods.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like said they can carry numerous portential hazards for the elong in addition to their lack of nutrients

if you insist on live food you could try another type of fish such as convicts but frozen fil;lets are the best option


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

also contains high amounts of growth inhibiting hormones which at high amounts can do just that......inhibit your p's growth....


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

anything but goldfish...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ballistic said:


> anything but goldfish...


Actually, if you want to leave out the high levels of thiaminase, the entire cyprinid family should be discounted as potential feeders. This would include goldies, rosey reds, danios, barbs, minnows, shiners, et cetera. I'd also stay away from anything else sold as a "feeder" if kept in the abject squalor that many feeders find themselves in inside of some LFSes.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Frozen food,got it thanks people.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

dont limit yourself with frozen foods


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

ballistic said:


> anything but goldfish...


YA this coming from the guy who feeds his Piranha's blue gills from a pond.....

anyways i give that pleco in the picture with the Elong a week to live hahha


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

FEED YOUR RHOM PROPER FOOD MATE NOT BLOODY GOLDFISH....................

Feed him frozen stuff, White fish, talipa,cockles, muscles, shrimp, krill, etcetc


----------

